# 2016 Atwood Saugeye Open



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

*2016 Buckeye Brotherhood Outdoors Atwood Saugeye Open
Sponsored by R&R Excavating LLC*.

Saturday April 30th 2016
Atwood Lake, State Launch ramp on SR 212
First Boat out at 7:00a Blast off. Weigh in 4:00p
100% payout to top 3 weights. 1st place will receive cash and Trophy.
100% payout for biggest Saugeye bonus.
Entry fee $20 per angler with optional $5 Biggest Saugeye bonus.
RULES:
Teams may consist of 1-2 anglers per boat.
Teams must fish from a boat NO SHORE ANGLERS!
Teams may only weigh in 5 fish (regardless of team size)
Teams must be at the ramp or off the water by 3:30 (weigh in @ 4:00) boats coming in after the 4:00 weigh in begins will be disqualified. (If your waiting in line to get your boat out we will accept your catch)
Fish must measure a minimum of 15" (Per state lake regulations)
No dead fish penalty (However we prefer your fish be kept alive).
Anglers may use Live or Artificial baits.
Safety and Live Well inspections will be conducted at sign in.
To Pre-register Contact Sam Altimore by Email: [email protected] or by phone: 330-284-4618
Please leave your Name and partner(s) name(s) and your phone number and email address. I will send confirmation emails, entry fees will be collected at sign in the morning of the tournament.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeye. If i were to bring my 4 y.o along with me would i need to pay an entry fee for him he would most likely not contribute to the livewell fishing for eyes.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Saugeye. If i were to bring my 4 y.o along with me would i need to pay an entry fee for him he would most likely not contribute to the livewell fishing for eyes.


No he wouldn't require an entry fee


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome saugeye. Were gonna try to make it. Ill probably be their either way if the weathers bad he will most likely pass


----------

